# My dream car is a lemon!!??



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

I have found my dream car on the net but its history is a little worrisome. Nevertheless, I still want to start with the pros first including
1) I don't need Chase this time
2) my favourite colour
3) Post 2009 facelift - Wind noise, sticky dashboard and premature leather wearing fixed
4) no Mark Levinson audio + no air suspension = less issues 
5) extremely low miles
6) religiously maintained

Let me continue with the cons, the screenshots below are pretty self-explanatory. Air conditioner blew hot air shortly after the car had stepped on the US soil??? The owner likely also got the car towed due to battery issue and that was not the first time the battery failed. 





































With the removal of travel restrictions, I am thinking to spend a weekend in NY to at least drive this car. More importantly, this gorgeous colour reminds me of my commute when I was a kid, which is totalled unfortunately. I am still mourning for the loss. To me, it is not just a car but also a family member. Although the one I am interested in is a different car, for some reasons I do feel attached to it upon acquittance on the net. 










At this moment, I don't need another car as I am having a much more reliable 2004 (a year older than my mum's car in the picture above) but if the purchase did happen which I hope not, restoration of the headlamps is the very first thing that I will do. Details can be found from the link below





__





Used Cars for Sale Near Me - CarGurus


Search used car listings to find the best deals. Use the best tools & resources to help with your purchase. We analyze millions of used cars daily.




www.cargurus.com


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Pass on this and keep looking for your dream car that isn't a lemon.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If you found this dream car once, you can find it again without so many issues. It’s worth it to keep searching until you find your dream car without so many red flags.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Invisible said:


> If you found this dream car once, you can find it again without so many issues. It’s worth it to keep searching until you find your dream car without so many red flags.


Thanks, Parrot. Trying to hammer it home or just single?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Thanks, Parrot. Trying to hammer it home or just single?


Huh? So I’m not allowed to have a similar opinion?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Any car can have issues, even Lexus, and still not necessarily be a lemon, per se. But let's look into them a bit more in detail.


AC: Sounds like the AC issue was fixed when they changed the low side line since there's no mention about it since 2013.
Battery: First battery problem was reported in 2013 which is a bit premature, but can happen. Next time it was reported in 2017. Average battery life is about 4 years, so not necessarily anything out of the ordinary.

Not sure if you checked the CarFax, but it has had a couple of fender benders. Not necessarily big deals, just something to be aware of.



https://www.carfax.com/VehicleHistory/p/Report.cfx?partner=dlr_3&vin=jthcl5ef4c5014732


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Invisible said:


> Huh? So I’m not allowed to have a similar opinion?


You're absolutely entitled to have the identical opinion completely reiterated. If I'da seen your post before mine, as was your case, I would have simply thumbed yours up and found no need to state the exact same thing, because your identical opinion sufficed. So you had some other driving motivation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You're absolutely entitled to have the identical opinion completely reiterated. If I'da seen your post before mine, as was your case, I would have simply thumbed yours up and found no need to state the exact same thing, because your identical opinion sufficed. So you had some other driving motivation.


OP used dream car in your title. I didn’t state the exact same thing as you. 

So my guess is you’re a sock who got banned and wants to bully people as evident by many of your posts. Many people on this site say similar things in responses. Have a great day!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> OP used dream car in your title. I didn’t state the exact same thing as you.
> 
> So my guess is you’re a sock who got banned and wants to bully people as evident by many of your posts. Many people on this site say similar things in responses. Have a great day!


4th handle or more. I lost my troll spreadsheet at the beginning of covid. I recognize this handles delivery quite clearly


And then there is the handle.


I saw you talking with Gabams new handle the other day.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> 4th handle or more. I lost my troll spreadsheet at the beginning of covid. I recognize this handles delivery quite clearly
> 
> 
> And then there is the handle.
> ...


Whose Gabams? Do you mean Tomato?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Sooner or later they all end up here...


















Junkyard Gem: 1997 Lexus LS 400


A 1997 Lexus LS400 luxury sedan, photographed in a self-service wrecking yard in Denver, Colorado.




www.autoblog.com


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Whose Gabams? Do you mean Tomato?


Gabam, Seattle my beloved, four or five other handles, currently Safar.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Gabam, Seattle my beloved, four or five other handles, currently Safar.


Ahh gotchya. I don’t focus too much in socks, except for Dr Saw Bones because I find him funny!


----------

